# Link Your Fursonas!



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

Show me fursonas, and I'll tell you what I like about it! I will draw the character if you ask, too.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 3, 2016)

Does it count if my only finished representation of my 'sona was made using Zhivago's Ultimate Reference Sheet?


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

It counts!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 3, 2016)

Cool slick daddio.


Spoiler: Axis



www.furaffinity.net: Axis Refsheet by Tetrachroma


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 3, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Cool slick daddio.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Axis
> ...


Awesome! I like it alot. Can I draw it?


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

MrPhox said:


>


Nice style!


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Spoiler


I like this style. Nice use of colour, too!


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 3, 2016)

name: Jerrin Phox

Species: Fox

Age: Unknow

Sex: Male

He's an aventurer, he love to shoot (mostly to clear from danger around his house) from vermins. Little critters that look cute but are extremely dangerous. The bit you and spit an corosive acid that can aet your skin in less that half a minutes.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 3, 2016)

And I'm still waiting on @Shadowblackwolf to finish the coloring (although I suppose if I wanted to, I could print it and color it myself)


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 3, 2016)

Raven-Foxx said:


> I like this style. Nice use of colour, too!



Its a commission from Sonyasha on FA ^^


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 3, 2016)

MrPhox said:


> name: Jerrin Phox
> 
> Species: Fox
> 
> ...


I'm surprised his name isn't John Freeman with a description like that.


BECAUSE YOU ARE HEADCRAB ZOMBIE.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 3, 2016)

Raven-Foxx said:


> I like this style. Nice use of colour, too!


I aint the artist, its just my fox that I commissioned. Actual artist - Userpage of jaythings -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 3, 2016)

Spoiler








but also drawn like this:


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it alot!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 3, 2016)

Tucakeane, the terrorbird (raptor/toucan hybrid). 

Ref is missing external balls.

Adopted from Userpage of lucaloo -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 3, 2016)

Raven-Foxx said:


> Awesome! I like it alot. Can I draw it?


Sure!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 3, 2016)

big-ass pics incoming...



Spoiler: casual clothes













Spoiler: samurai uniform (front view)













Spoiler: samurai uniform (side view)













Spoiler: feral form


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> big-ass pics incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frightening! Would hate to be on his bad side!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 3, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Frightening! Would hate to be on his bad side!


I take that as a compliment, thanks XD


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> big-ass pics incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing character. I love the combo of animals!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 3, 2016)

Raven-Foxx said:


> Amazing character. I love the combo of animals!


kangaroo-bat crossbreed, yup


----------



## Rant (Nov 3, 2016)

A Pheodra and a Fotter!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 3, 2016)

so, do ya draw my guy, @Raven-Foxx ?


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> so, do ya draw my guy, @Raven-Foxx ?


Sure, I'll try.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 3, 2016)

I'd also be interested in having my guy drawn @Raven-Foxx . If you have the time.


----------



## Rant (Nov 3, 2016)

I wouldn't mind some art ;3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 3, 2016)

Raven-Foxx said:


> Sure, I'll try.


take your time


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> I'd also be interested in having my guy drawn @Raven-Foxx . If you have the time.


Sure. I'll try to do as many as I can over the weekend.


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

Rant said:


> I wouldn't mind some art ;3


Sure!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 3, 2016)

Raven-Foxx said:


> Sure. I'll try to do as many as I can over the weekend.


Thank you very much =3


----------



## Mobius (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoiler: and his garage!


----------



## Sinner (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm rather new to the site so I only have one pic of my Fursona.


Spoiler



www.furaffinity.net: Sinner reference sheet by Sin-Stash


----------



## chiz (Nov 6, 2016)

Raven-Foxx said:


> Show me fursonas, and I'll tell you what I like about it! I will draw the character if you ask, too.



i suppose links to FA is okay? ive  written bios for the 2 i have in the descriptions of the pics in my gallery im linking to 

www.furaffinity.net: New Main Oc Volta (lineart) by kalma_lordi   this is "volta" my new.. "main" sna i suppose? i feel he is more close to me irl than my first oc.

www.furaffinity.net: Ref sheet 2 Smokey by kalma_lordi  this is "smokey" he was my first oc, and i mainly use him for roleplaying and cool sci fi style art and whatnot 

youre welcome to draw either of them in sfw or nsfw things id you want. im okay with it


----------



## ZacAttackk (Nov 6, 2016)

Spoiler








Name: Jaye Atheron
Species: Dragon-otter hybrid
Jaye Atheron is 6'1 tall and his full wingspan is 12 feet in diameter. He mostly takes the body of an otter, having the snout structure, tail, webbed fingers and toes of one as well as having fur rather than scales, but has clear dragonly influences, such as having a large pair of wings, bigger claws and sharper teeth as well as various horns and spikes over his body. Despite looking more masculine, he is rather lighthearted and rarely uses profanity.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

This is my fursona
www.furaffinity.net: Shiba Inu ref sheet (Credit goes to LinnyChanPl) by EdgyMemeLord0
Anyone who would draw it for free would be highly appreciated:3


----------



## NorthernStorm (Nov 6, 2016)

Meet Xavier the Cyborg Commando


----------



## KitSly (Nov 6, 2016)

This is a ridiculously old picture that was done for me by an artist on the Altermeta forums, I think 9 years ago.  I really need to get him updated.

P.S.  Ignore the last name at the top of the page.  That has changed as well.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 8, 2016)

I am a foox a fox/raccoon! Art by me. Although it needs to be more orange, but I was younger.


----------



## OceansEnd (Nov 8, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Zuri reference sheet by OceansEnd
my fursona Zuri
i still have to think about what species he is


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Nov 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> View attachment 14794  And I'm still waiting on @Shadowblackwolf to finish the coloring (although I suppose if I wanted to, I could print it and color it myself)


My bad dude, I though you were coloring it. I'll get started ASAP


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 8, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> My bad dude, I though you were coloring it. I'll get started ASAP


Nah, it's okay. I kinda forgot I had colored pencils at one point (granted, they're those erasable ones, so they're basically crap.)


----------



## KitSly (Nov 9, 2016)

Found another one of my sona!  This is a really old piece that Noben, who writes and draws Altermeta, did as a commission.  It shows him in a more fantasy setting.


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Nov 10, 2016)

that's my girl. Navire Sanchez, Vault Hunter, at your service.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 10, 2016)

Rexcaliburr said:


> Vault Hunter


*Jin approves*


----------



## Akinyi (Nov 10, 2016)

Akinyi has been my sona for like 8 years now.
Snowies rule the winter!
Art by me and sorry for the large size!
-EDIT sorry that was too big! I've linked a smaller one to hopefully fix it-


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 10, 2016)

Rexcaliburr said:


> that's my girl. Navire Sanchez, Vault Hunter, at your service.


Oh boy a borderlands oc. how original.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Oh boy a borderlands oc. how original.


Borderlands is the shit, boi


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Borderlands is the shit, boi


I honestly prefer tf2. Besides, what gender is it anyway? Male? Female? Attack helicopter? 


Not to mention how no one complimented my fursona.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I honestly prefer tf2. Besides, what gender is it anyway? Male? Female? Attack helicopter?


I'd say, "male" ? 'Cuz I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be pronounced as "boy" anyway



um_pineapplez said:


> Not to mention how no one complimented my fursona.


you will get compliments, trust me ; canines like wolves and foxes always win big time...


----------



## Dritazura (Nov 16, 2016)

My most recent pic of mine. Haven't drawn her in so long Dx sorry I'm not sure how you properly post a picture on here yet

Here's a link in case that doesn't work

www.furaffinity.net: Dritazura by Dritazura


----------



## lockaboss (Nov 16, 2016)

here comes my sona shit wat up


----------

